# Wow just wow.



## Ir0nMan (Mar 4, 2018)

Seen people snag a lot of fish and kept them. 

One person snagged 5 over 24 inch saugeye and kept it lol.

Oh well.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Dang


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

1-800-POACHER 

Program it in your cell phone. Goes straight to DNR enforcement.


----------



## BrettSass844 (Apr 25, 2017)

Ir0nMan said:


> Seen people snag a lot of fish and kept them.
> 
> One person snagged 5 over 24 inch saugeye and kept it lol.
> 
> Oh well.


Ok.... 
Like I tell my children. Do what’s right and worry about yourself.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Sounds like the ole Hoover Honey hole, no?


----------



## Bowhunter15 (May 17, 2016)

RiparianRanger said:


> 1-800-POACHER
> 
> Program it in your cell phone. Goes straight to DNR enforcement.


There is your answer.
Although this seems like its meant to start drama rather than to ask what to do in such a scenario.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Call the game warden.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

acklac7 said:


> Sounds like the ole Hoover Honey hole, no?


Gotta be...there's been a slew of people there.


----------



## Addam38257 (May 29, 2010)

Unacceptable. Whether you choose to call the tip line or not, please don't shrug that off. It's easy to follow the rules, but detrimental in the long run if we don't. Protect what we have.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Nice troll.


----------



## Ir0nMan (Mar 4, 2018)

Eh ok delete this thread.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

KaGee said:


> Nice troll.


Actually i know right where he is fishing an hes being 100% honest. My buddy was down a couple days ago an called the hotline


----------



## walleye28 (May 13, 2013)

KaGee said:


> Nice troll.


Even for a fishing forum it was pretty bad BAIT.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Actually i know right where he is fishing an hes being 100% honest. My buddy was down a couple days ago an called the hotline


I think as soon as he mentioned snagging everyone knew where he was fishing...It'd be my luck if I did that I'd be fishing right next to an undercover officer.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Shad Rap said:


> I think as soon as he mentioned snagging everyone knew where he was fishing...It'd be my luck if I did that I'd be fishing right next to an undercover officer.


Lol all the guys calling him out as a troll need to go spend an hour down there this time of year.... i guess its all bad right now guys with face tatoos and gold fronts tossing 3/8oz+ blade baits with over sized hooks.... warden has been notified an is looking out. Hope he does something.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Lol all the guys calling him out as a troll need to go spend an hour down there this time of year.... i guess its all bad right now guys with face tatoos and gold fronts tossing 3/8oz+ blade baits with over sized hooks.... warden has been notified an is looking out. Hope he does something.


The warden should be there...it doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out when this goes on...every year this time...like clockwork...throw some plain clothes/waders on and go down there for an hour or two.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Shad Rap said:


> The warden should be there...it doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out when this goes on...every year this time...like clockwork...throw some plain clothes/waders on and go down there for an hour or two.


Call them and report it. If the warden is busy elsewhere they will dispatch local law enforcement.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Shad Rap said:


> The warden should be there...it doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out when this goes on...every year this time...like clockwork...throw some plain clothes/waders on and go down there for an hour or two.


Yep, the warden use to do exactly that down below pleasent hill spillway. Fished next to him quite a few times. At night sometimes too. It got quite comical watching and listening to the conversations he would have with guys. They hadn’t a clue. Then all of a sudden.. Bam! He was great fisherman and an avid turkey hunter. He would always ask me.. hear any birds gobble this morning.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Yep, the warden use to do exactly that down below pleasent hill spillway. Fished next to him quite a few times. At night sometimes too. It got quite comical watching and listening to the conversations he would have with guys. They hadn’t a clue. Then all of a sudden.. Bam! He was great fisherman and an avid turkey hunter. He would always ask me.. hear any birds gobble this morning.


It's not hard to do...just needs done...its a known hot spot every spring.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

This was nov thru March back in the day. I’m talking early mid 80’s. Back when they put the footwork in instead of waiting on shore and asking if they could check your vehicle in the parking lots. It was hard for them to use glasses at pleasent hill because of the fishing area. It was a hard to fish area due to ice and snow. But he wrote a lot of tickets.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Wardens are all probably up at Maumee and Sandusky. Der.


----------



## Ir0nMan (Mar 4, 2018)

Mistyped


----------



## Ir0nMan (Mar 4, 2018)

This past Sunday there was like 20 people there just throwing in the same area in that hole. I could post pic of the location what it looks like. But people here know where I am talking about. One person was jigging constantly with 2 curly tails and ya he snagged a bunch. 8 am and up its always crowded in that small area.


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

I can spot the snaggers ....... They will reel in fish extra slow so it wont float to top and then will net fish while net is still in water quickly take the hook out and then carry net to stringer. If i snag a fish accidentally I will hold the fish above waist level and remove the hook and release fish back into the water. If the warden sees me doing this he will know I am 100% trying to actually catch the fish . If these guys would use lighter jigs "one rather than two" and slow down there retrieve and use quality soft plastics they would be surprised on how many fish they could catch legally. I was happy to see at the other spillway, did not see 1 snagged fish harvested. I also had a female Sheriff run my license plates and check my ID when i was below Alum @ 3 am a few weeks ago. I thanked her for her service "she couldn't believe I was fishing at 3 a.m. in the snow in 30 degree weather" Also had ranger check my fishing license there before we got all the rain. I also informed him of what is going on below Hoover. It drives me crazy to see this kind of thing happening but I am not one to confront somebody doing something illegal in broad daylight, being a CHL holder you have to avoid any confrontation that could result into not making it home to your loved ones over a snagged fish let the ODNR do there jobs.


----------



## Ir0nMan (Mar 4, 2018)

I confronted someone that was doing it illegally. He said what I would do to the fish. I said let it go cause its illegal keeping snag fish except for carp. 
Then he said are you gonna tell. I said its up to you to keep or not. Don't blame me if you get caught.
Btw those people doing it there are minorities. Slowly reel the fish in so you can't see it snag while using the net but you can tell sometimes its above the water and its not hooked in the mouth.
One guy said to me its good enough its near the mouth lol.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Ir0nMan said:


> I confronted someone that was doing it illegally. He said what I would do to the fish. I said let it go cause its illegal keeping snag fish except for carp.
> Then he said are you gonna tell. I said its up to you to keep or not. Don't blame me if you get caught.
> Btw those people doing it there are minorities. Slowly reel the fish in so you can't see it snag while using the net but you can tell sometimes its above the water and its not hooked in the mouth.
> One guy said to me its good enough its near the mouth lol.


Next time just call the hotline they will get your info to the local officer. The more calls the betterchance they get busted.... 
Get vehicle description lisence plate # an a good id.....


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Wow that is crazy - All you need to do is bust one person and the word will get out to keep them honest.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Snyd said:


> Wow that is crazy - All you need to do is bust one person and the word will get out to keep them honest.


That's what I'm saying...its not hard...a couple hours and you'd be done.


----------

